# Purse Party



## Hanr3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea I said it. A purse party. That is what my wife is doing right now, having a purse party. Her and 30 of her closest friends are upstairs oogling over purses. Kind of like a Candle party or tupperware party, just with purses. 

Yea I know, lucky me. :roll:


----------



## fish devil (Aug 26, 2010)

:twisted: Sounds like its time to go FISHING.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 26, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Yea I know, lucky me. :roll:



...until she comes downstairs asking for more $$$ to get: "ooh, you should see it, it's a cute little clutch that I just can't live without...", blah, blah, blah. 

I only know such things because I've been there. #-o Last week the wife send me a pic from her cell phone of a purse she "just had to have" (whudda mean "do I think it's cute?", it's a purse, you have like 10, I ain't got 10 wallets now do I?). 

Wait until I send her a pic from Bass Pro Shop of a IM-9 Shimano that "I just can't live without"...we'll see the reaction then.

(I'm sure she'd be thinking; "whudda mean do I think you need it?, it's a rod, you have like 10, I ain't got 10 ____, _well_, yes I do.") - and that _gentlemen_, is why I don't ask. :wink:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2010)

:[/quote] - and that _gentlemen_, is why I don't ask. :wink:[/quote]


Ask what? :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 26, 2010)

My wife collects purses. Some collect shoes, she collects purses. 

It all works out, I just bought a new reel on ebay. :mrgreen: 
Oh and a replacement carb for my boat motor. :mrgreen: 

Plus I swung by a friends house and we made plans to go camping/fishing next month while my wife is in Chicago with her sister-in-law for the weekend.
My buddy just made a deal with his wife, he'll let her go on a Caribian Crusie with her mom and his step mom while he and I go backpack the Grand Canyon. I know I ran it by the wife a couple months ago, however I don't remember what she wanted to go do in exchange for my grand canyon trip. I'll have to broach that subject again, when the timing is just right. Like when her friends are talking of a trip someplace. I think it was a Mall of America trip. :mrgreen: 

And that my friends is one way to stay married for over 24 years. :mrgreen: 

Gotta go raid the food. Later!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 26, 2010)

3 outside orders to go, and the total so far is $750 bucks in purses.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 26, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> My buddy just made a deal with his wife, he'll let her go on a Caribbean Cruise with her mom and his step mom while he and I go backpack the Grand Canyon.



Awesome! Where ya'll going in the GC? If you haven't checked it out yet, I'd highly recommend going to Havasupai Village, it's like going to Maui in the middle of the Grand Canyon; blue water, waterfalls, and everything! There's three different falls, Mooney, Navajo, and Havasupai and you can reach the Colorado River beyond that, but it's one hell of a hike!







The Havasupai tribe has a village with a hotel down there (I use the word "hotel" pretty loosely, it kinda makes a Best Western look like a Hilton, but it works), or if you want something more rugged you can camp about a mile beyond the village at their designated camping area (again, the term "camping area" is used loosely, more like camping in the National Forest). It's an awesome little secret that a lot of visitors don't know about. There's a few families that live down there year round, it's cool to see them get quads, refrigerators, etc. delivered via helicopter. Kinda funny too because they all live in shacks with satellite TV antennas attached.

Google it and let me know what you think...I've done that hike twice before.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 26, 2010)

fender66 said:


> azekologi said:
> 
> 
> > - and that _gentlemen_, is why I don't ask. :wink:
> ...



Hell ya, THAT's what I'm talkin' 'bout! 8)

~ Reminds me of a fishing quote I think I read on somebody's signature on this site: "_My only fear is that when I die my wife will sell all my fishing gear for what I told her I paid for it._"


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats on having the strength to stick it out at home with 30 women upstairs - or maybe you just don't have egress windows in the basement! After having failed at marriage twice I guess I'm not one to give advice on that front. I will say this though, openness and honesty are all well and good but there's something to be said for keeping one's mouth shut. Keeping quiet isn't, technically speaking, lying. Keeping quiet is merely playing it smart - letting the sleeping dog lay, as it were. My ex and I had a tacit agreement that I didn't ask about her $80 haircuts and the closet full of clothes she had and she didn't ask about whatever nutty scheme I was pouring money into at the moment. It was a pretty good system and served both of us well. 

The concept of a purse party is pretty hard to conceive. The squeals of delight or hushed silences as yet another purse is dragged out of the box frankly makes me a little queasy. I'm trying to imagine a tackle party where guys sit around eating cucumber sandwiches and drinking tea, talking about their reproductive health in whispered voices between the presentations of some totally awesome new artificial baits. It's pretty hard to conjure that up in my mind's eye. So gentlemen, whenever life presents these kind of unfathomable circumstances you should remember what my good friend always tells me...girls are different.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 27, 2010)

Now you have an excuse to have a "tackle party" - maybe on a Monday night, after football season starts.......


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Now you have an excuse to have a "tackle party" - maybe on a Monday night, after football season starts.......



QVC for men! :beer:


----------



## Sinker (Aug 27, 2010)

Reminds me of this great Heinekin commercial....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY&feature=related


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I love that Heiny commercial, even though the guys gay it up a bit too much for my likeing. 

I'll check out that GC recommendation. We do like to backpack off the beaten path. I stopped using tents a long time ago. Pretty much been using two tarps for about a decade now. Yep even in a hard driving rain and the middle of winter. If its properly set-up, I stay dryer and warmer in my tarp than most do in a tent. We backpacked 50 miles in the UP couple years ago. That's when I turned my buddy onto ultra light backpacking. I can go for a whole week with less than a 35 pound pack, and that includes a weeks worth of food. Not talking dehydrated crap either, steak and eggs, muffins, biscuits, etc. Yea I figured out how to bake on the trial. :mrgreen: Even made brownies once too, they were a little gooey, however every last drop got eaten. 

I have numerous side jobs that bring in extra income, which I use for my stuff, and every once in a while I'll give her some of it. Like tonight I just got back from DJing at a mental health facility, Ill give the money to her for her trip to Chicago. Then the wedding Ill DJ in early Sept will go towards my fishing trip. :mrgreen: Plsu I started my own little business that brings in about $400 a month, currently that mostly goes towards, um business expenses, yea that's it, business expenses.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 28, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> I can go for a whole week with less than a 35 pound pack, and that includes a weeks worth of food. Not talking dehydrated crap either, steak and eggs, muffins, biscuits, etc. Yea I figured out how to bake on the trial. :mrgreen: Even made brownies once too, they were a little gooey, however every last drop got eaten.



35lbs, a week, steak and eggs, that's a heck of a feat! Five of my closest buddies from high school, still paling around nearly two decades later, put together an annual 4-day camping/fishing trip. We go the other end of the spectrum though, got the travel poker table and a 15' octagon screen room we call the "Poker Pavilion". Two of my buddies are chefs, and the other two of us can put together some hot garbage when we need to, so we eat like absolute kings with a gourmet menu and fresh catch of the day. 



Hanr3 said:


> Plsu I started my own little business that brings in about $400 a month, currently that mostly goes towards, um business expenses, yea that's it, business expenses.



Hey, that boat of yours is for "_entertaining prospective clients_" :wink:, ya, that's it, I know that game. :roll:


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

IF Im car/boat camping Ill bring the dinning fly and a dutch oven/tripod, cook over an open campfire, or bake with coals. You can cook/bake just about anything in a dutch oven, fish, pizza, stew, name it. Plus a whole ton of desserts. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13084&start=110

PAge 12 has pics of my campsite.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 28, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> IF Im car/boat camping Ill bring the dinning fly and a dutch oven/tripod, cook over an open campfire, or bake with coals. You can cook/bake just about anything in a dutch oven, fish, pizza, stew, name it. Plus a whole ton of desserts.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13084&start=110
> 
> PAge 12 has pics of my campsite.




oh yeah! i am all about th Dutch. Luv it!


----------



## kairo (Aug 29, 2010)

for some reason this thread reminds me of this joke:

A keen country lad applied for a salesman's job at a city department store. In fact, it was the biggest store in the world - you could get anything there. The boss asked him, "Have you ever been a salesman before?" "Yes, I was a salesman in the country" said the lad. The boss liked the cut of him and said, "You can start tomorrow and I'll come and see you when we close up."

The day was long and arduous for the young man, but finally 5 o'clock came around. The boss duly fronted up and asked, "How many sales did you make today?" "One" said the young salesman. "Only one blurted the boss, "most of my staff make 20 or 30 sales a day. How much was the sale worth?" "Three hundred thousand, three hundred and thirty four dollars" said the young man. "How did you manage that?" asked the flabbergasted boss.

"Well," said the salesman, "this man came in and I sold him a small fish hook then a medium hook and finally a really large hook. Then I sold him a small fishing line, a medium one and a hug big one. I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down the coast. I said he would probably need a boat, so I took him down to the boat department and sold him that twenty foot schooner with the twin engines. The he said his Volkswagen probably wouldn't be able to pull it, so I took him to the car department and sold him the Deluxe Cruiser."

The boss took two steps back and asked in astonishment "You sold all that to a guy who came in for a fish hook?" "No," answered the salesman. "He came in to buy a box of Tampons for his wife and I said to him, 'Your weekend's screwed, you may as well go fishing.' "


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 29, 2010)

Now _that's_ a good one! :lol:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 30, 2010)

I feel for you. My wife started selling bags about 3 months ago. I either sit in my basement or pack a cooler and sit on the patio. Usually the neighborhood guys show up with their wives so it's not that bad. The up side is, the food is pretty good.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 30, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I feel for you. My wife started selling bags about 3 months ago. I either sit in my basement or pack a cooler and sit on the patio. Usually the neighborhood guys show up with their wives so it's not that bad. The up side is, the food is pretty good.



Just be careful that you and the neighborhood guys don't end up standing by the alley like Hank Hill and friends. You wait until the neighbors have enough purses (if there is ever such a time) and your wife starts importing prospective buyers from elsewhere. Maybe you need a treehouse. You and hanr3 live way too far apart to meet at a bar so I guess you're both on your own. I fear you guys are in some deep water here...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 30, 2010)

I put an end to those kinds of parties at the house.

You walk through the middle of them with a bow, a gun, covered in sweat and dirt from working outside every time or just walk up into the middle of a couple of them and announce that they all have to move their vehicles so that you can get the truck out of the garage and hook to the boat (or vice versa if you get home from the lake to a driveway full of cars and house full of women)... the wife eventually will eventually get the hint. :lol:


----------

